# Rogn



## Ron Beaupre (Aug 9, 2005)

I have posted a photo of a tanker aground in the St. Lawrence River near Cardinal Ontario, Canada, sometime in the early 1950's. I believe this may be ROGN, built 1941 at Glommens. If you recognize this ship or have the correct name or any information, please respond. Sincerely, Ron Beaupre


----------

